# Crankbaits for Saugeye



## midoh39

I'm looking for some cranks that can be trolled from 10-20'. I dont no what to get because I mostly fish jigs for them. Any help would work.


----------



## Corey

Most cranks that will reach those depths are good size baits, i.e., large profile, and it isn't a sure thing that the fish will favor a big bait all the time. It would be best to get used to trolling with leadcore or snap weights to reach those depths. Then you would be able to use smaller profile baits, even very small ones, that normally would only have diving ranges of 3-5 feet of water.


----------



## JIG

Does it pay to stick with one rod on in-land waters to control depth or better with two? I want to use lead more along with snap weights and snubbers on braid but I loose to many lures with more than one pole. One snag and it throws the troll to crapp!


----------



## BigDaddy300

#7 shad raps will go down about 12' on 10# mono and 1/4oz hot-n-tots go down 14' on the same line. Those are the older ones with the metal lip. The new ones don't go as deep. These will run much deeper on fireline or a similar superline.

Leadcore is a great tool as mentioned. I started using it this season and love it. Much easier than the snap weights that I used in the past. It takes some getting use to as I am still learning. It is easily affected by boat speed. If you slow it sinks, speed up and it rises. 

Hope I helped some. Good luck.


----------



## Crayzie

Ive been using a jointed shad rap lately.. but overall, I seem to catch more walleye/saugeye/sauger on roostertails than anything..


----------



## crawdiddy

reef runners.


----------



## saugmon

I tear them up with Bomber Model A's,but shallow divers in the B02A size..
Fire craw/red craw/and Tennessee shad are hot colors for me. Good ole firetiger is always a hot color.

I have very poor results with stick baits.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=2924&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

The specs on the Bomber Model A B08A says's it'll dive 10-12'. If you use superbraid line,it'll go deeper.

If I had 12'-20' water around me, I'd throw in my arsenal of Wiggle warts and hot n tots and drag the bottom.


----------

